# Spurrier replacement USCe?



## Old Winchesters (Oct 18, 2015)

I think I would go with Ed Orgeron..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm thinking Kiffen


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 18, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm thinking Kiffen



Brown I added a poll... Orgeron is obviously a good coach but I bet Fuente gets some attention at Memphis.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2015)

pruitt.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2015)

I went with the guy from Memphis


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm thinking Kiffen



Yep

And Richt as his special teams coach


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 19, 2015)

They should make Mark Dantonio (alum) their #1 priority. Memphis coach 2nd choice.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't think dantonio  would be interested. He's got a pretty good job now


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 19, 2015)

Kiffin ... USC needs to keep the clown show rolling!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm hoping against hope.....Charles Kelly.

Seriously, I have no idea.  Top coaches aren't gonna be lining up for the USCe job.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I don't think dantonio  would be interested. He's got a pretty good job now



He has a better job now.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 19, 2015)

That memphis guy will be snatched up this year especially now that he embarrased ole miss with a memphis team that we all know has less talent. So I say they go for him..or some other team drops their coach for that guy specifically.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2015)

No way Dantonio leaves for any other school besides USCw..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I don't think dantonio  would be interested. He's got a pretty good job now



Probably so but I thought the same thing when Bielema left Wisconsin and took the Arkansas job. Coaching in the SEC at your alma mater might sound attractive.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Petrino, without Grantham.


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 19, 2015)

I see this as Spurrier giving one last kick to the you know whats of UGA. He knows that by leaving, he is forcing UGA's hand to make a difficult decision with Richt.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 19, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> I think I would go with Ed Orgeron..



Orgeron is a awesome recruiter but sucks as a head coach, I'd go with the guy from Memphis


----------



## bullgator (Oct 19, 2015)

Matt Campbell or Chad Morris


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 19, 2015)

i dont think anyone can get morris out of texas


----------



## Amoo (Oct 19, 2015)

Don't know who it will be, but I would put a significant amount of money on it not being Kirby Smart.  He has had his pick of HC jobs that have opened up over the last 3/4 seasons and has turned down every single one of them.  I honestly think he only leaves his current gig for the head job at UGA or to replace Saban.

Agree with ClemsonRangers, don't see Chad Morris leaving Texas again.

Orgeron is a great position coach and recruiter, but we've already seen the train wreck that he is as a HC, I'm hoping USCe doesn't make that mistake.

I could see them making a run at Matt Campbell, but USCe can be a career killer for an up and coming coach, depending on what UGA does this offseason.

Outside of Dantonio deciding he doesn't want to deal with Urban and Harbaugh every year, I see USCe in position to have to make a run at a mid tier O/D-Coordinator and hoping it works out like Mullen did for MSU.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Orgeron is a awesome recruiter but sucks as a head coach, I'd go with the guy from Memphis



You can't have an Ed Orgeron comment without bringing back "Colonel Reb is crying."


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 19, 2015)

Dantonio only has two or 3 hard games a year, why would he want to give that up?  The coach for Memphis is who I would go for as he has proven he can win against the SEC with the talent he has.  If he were to get top 15 recruiting classes, he would be dangerous.  However his QB may be as good or better than anyone in the SEC right now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You can't have an Ed Orgeron comment without bringing back "Colonel Reb is crying."



did you write/record that recently, or was that a while back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Dantonio only has two or 3 hard games a year, why would he want to give that up?  The coach for Memphis is who I would go for as he has proven he can win against the SEC with the talent he has.  If he were to get top 15 recruiting classes, he would be dangerous.  However his QB may be as good or better than anyone in the SEC right now.



Fuente has had 2 good years. Memphis beat Ole Miss this year and BYU in last year's bowl game for their only "quality" wins. While he is hot at the moment, i'd still look at more established names before taking a chance on him. 
2012 4-8
2013 3-9
2014 10-3
2015 6-0
Totals 23-20


----------



## Amoo (Oct 19, 2015)

The problem I see with SC is it really isn't a very good job.  It's a much better job then it was 10 years ago, but as a mid-tier SEC program I don't see them pulling a much more proven guy then somebody like Fuente.

Successful coordinator with a few years HC experience at a mid-major is about the right level IMO for South Carolina.

I'm not sold on Fuente yet either rhbama3, but to be fair Memphis was a complete disaster before he got there.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 19, 2015)

Amoo said:


> The problem I see with SC is it really isn't a very good job.  It's a much better job then it was 10 years ago, but as a mid-tier SEC program I don't see them pulling a much more proven guy then somebody like Fuente.
> 
> Successful coordinator with a few years HC experience at a mid-major is about the right level IMO for South Carolina.
> 
> I'm not sold on Fuente yet either rhbama3, but to be fair Memphis was a complete disaster before he got there.



Amoo I am thinking head ball coach at the chicken's  would be a GREAT job..they are extremely flushed with cash, starved for a consistent 8-9 game winner and would give a key to the City for someone to give them some hope of future prominence that 8 wins brings. They aren't bowling this year.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 19, 2015)

I think y'all are shortchanging the SC job. It has been competitive in recent years and certainly better than before Spurrier arrived. Top SEC jobs don't open up everyday, so anyone interested in trying their skills in the conference will need to look to an opening like SC. I also believe there are hot coaches out there that want to cash in while they're hot that will look at the SC job as a very acceptable entry to the SEC. Certainly USCe is every bit the job as Memphis, Toledo, or SMU.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 19, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Amoo I am thinking head ball coach at the chicken's  would be a GREAT job..they are extremely flushed with cash, starved for a consistent 8-9 game winner and would give a key to the City for someone to give them some hope of future prominence that 8 wins brings. They aren't bowling this year.



I think a lot depends on what the realistic expectations are of the AD and the school/fanbase as whole as to how good of a job that actually is.

Currently:

Florida, Georgia and Tennessee are all better jobs the USCe and that's just in the East.  The state is rich with talent, but FSU, UGA and Clemson have all been pulling kids away from that program for years.

The problem I feel with South Carolina, is they're not as good or better then the programs I listed, but I feel the expectations are that they should be, and it's just not realistic.  I'll use Miss State as an example here.  As long as Dan Mullen can make bowl games consistently and every few years compete for a West title, that school and that fanbase is going to be ecstatic.  I can't speak for the Kentucky fanbase, but I feel Stoops has got the same freedom in Kentucky.  They're not expecting him to win the east year in and year out, but want to be in the conversation every once in a while.

While some may look at the SC job and find it has excellent potential, I just don't see that program ever taking the next step as long as UF/UGA/UT are relevant.  2/3 years ago I feel the SC job had a lot more opportunity then it did now, but with UF on the rise, UGA consistently just good enough (I'm assuming they're making a change in the next 2 years) and UT on the rise, that's bad news for SC and UK.

You basically get your freebie from Vandy every year, aren't much better then UK and your cross conference rival is A&M.  So if 8-9 wins once every few years is the expectation and will keep a coach their job, I think it's a decent job.  But if you're going to get fired in 3 years because you went 2-6/3-5 in conference is it really that great of a gig?

For a current coordinator, looking for his first coaching gig, or current mid-major, sure it can be a great opportunity to get to coach in the SEC, but I also feel it has much greater potential to kill your career and send you back to Sam Houston St, then a lot of other stops out there.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> I see this as Spurrier giving one last kick to the you know whats of UGA. He knows that by leaving, he is forcing UGA's hand to make a difficult decision with Richt.



Please do not drive while imbibing in intoxicants.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2015)

If Holtz and Spurrier could not bring USC up to respectability, why would anyone else want to try?  I don't think USC got enough money unless they sell off their campus.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> If Holtz and Spurrier could not bring USC up to respectability, why would anyone else want to try?  I don't think USC got enough money unless they sell off their campus.



Then they would be in the red.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 20, 2015)

Amoo's right. USCe will always be behind the other top sec east schools. I see the east as historically fla/10rc at the top with uga 3rd and everyone else. Before spurrier did anyone really talk about carolina? They could end up being like ms st and be consistent in wins with a good young coach out to prove something but I dont see them becoming a bama of the east. I think the memphis guy better jump on the chance to get in the sec and at a better school/facilities than the lower tiered sec schools.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 20, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> If Holtz and Spurrier could not bring USC up to respectability, why would anyone else want to try?  I don't think USC got enough money unless they sell off their campus.



Holtz was a joke and Spurrier did bring them back to respectability. They had 3 years in a row with more wins than uga fla or 10rc. The last two years hes slipped same as what fulmer did at 10rc just didnt recruit as good and lost his touch.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 20, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Holtz was a joke and Spurrier did bring them back to respectability. They had 3 years in a row with more wins than uga fla or 10rc. The last two years hes slipped same as what fulmer did at 10rc just didnt recruit as good and lost his touch.



USCe's 3 year stretch was their absolute ceiling.  No established coach is going there.  This will be a paycheck that will, ultimately, set an established coach's career back for a few years.

I understand that everyone thinks because it's in the SEC, it's a great job.  Fact is, even if the bottom of the SEC would win titles in any other conference, it's still the bottom of the conference you will be playing in.

Want an example of WHY no established coach will go to USCe?  Look at Arkansas.  Do you believe Bielema is better off than he was at Wisconsin?

If the SEC is as tough as the reputation, what makes you think someone can come in to a USCe and win the conference?  Fact is the conference ISN'T as wide open as people would like to believe.  There is a SIGNIFICANT drop from the top 2 or 3 teams to the rest of the conference.  USCe will never be in that top 2 or 3 teams.  Therefore, they will have find an up and comer looking at USCe as a stepping stone to a better job.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> USCe's 3 year stretch was their absolute ceiling.  No established coach is going there.  This will be a paycheck that will, ultimately, set an established coach's career back for a few years.
> 
> I understand that everyone thinks because it's in the SEC, it's a great job.  Fact is, even if the bottom of the SEC would win titles in any other conference, it's still the bottom of the conference you will be playing in.
> 
> ...



Solid. ^


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 20, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> USCe's 3 year stretch was their absolute ceiling.  No established coach is going there.  This will be a paycheck that will, ultimately, set an established coach's career back for a few years.
> 
> I understand that everyone thinks because it's in the SEC, it's a great job.  Fact is, even if the bottom of the SEC would win titles in any other conference, it's still the bottom of the conference you will be playing in.
> 
> ...



10-11 wins may be the ceiling on average but Id bet they were 3-4 plays away from goin to the show those 3 years. Consistently winning 10-11 can be done. I agree a young guy will prolly take it. Looking to make a name on the big stage..Going undefeated in conf usa is diff than winning 10 games in the sec. But your right too like I said they will always be behind the top 3 in the east.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 20, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Amoo's right. USCe will always be behind the other top sec east schools. I see the east as historically fla/10rc at the top with uga 3rd and everyone else. Before spurrier did anyone really talk about carolina? They could end up being like ms st and be consistent in wins with a good young coach out to prove something but I dont see them becoming a bama of the east. I think the memphis guy better jump on the chance to get in the sec and at a better school/facilities than the lower tiered sec schools.



I agree with your assessment except for UF and UT being atop the east.  Since the creation of the division, UF has won it 10 times, and they will prob win it this year. Tennessee and UGA have both won the division 5 times.

UF has, by a large margin, been the premiere program in the East.  Tennessee is a very distant 2nd, and I would put UGA as a very close 3rd.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I agree with your assessment except for UF and UT being atop the east.  Since the creation of the division, UF has won it 10 times, and they will prob win it this year. Tennessee and UGA have both won the division 5 times.
> 
> UF has, by a large margin, been the premiere program in the East.  Tennessee is a very distant 2nd, and I would put UGA as a very close 3rd.



Here is my assessment...

Gators, Vols and the Gamecocks suck! All the time!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 20, 2015)

I get that your not going to get a Meyer, Saban, or equivalent to drop what they're doing and rush to SC. And i also agree yhat historically SC is a mid-pack SECe team. But successful head coaches, by nature, usually carry some arrogance with them. They think (and should think) they can do better than the last guy....If not, why hire them. If you bring a guy in from Toledo, Memphis, SMU, or the like and they don't work out......I guarantee you an equivalent job will be waiting for them to go back to. In the mean time they get to take a shot at being sucessful in the highest regarded conference in CFB. 

What about the guy at WV.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here is my assessment...
> 
> Gators, Vols and the Gamecocks suck! All the time!



I have a color photo of the last team that won a NC at uga..its super rare! You want it?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here is my assessment...
> 
> Gators, Vols and the Gamecocks suck! All the time!



Hey Slayer, is that you?

My rear view mirror is a little foggy....


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2015)

You guys keep saying USC is not a good job, but any university would have taken Spurrier or Holtz. Whoever they get, it won't take them long to get back on UGA or Clemson's level. They are just down this year. If Clemson can get the talent Sc can too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> You guys keep saying USC is not a good job, but any university would have taken Spurrier or Holtz. Whoever they get, it won't take them long to get back on UGA or Clemson's level. They are just down this year. If Clemson can get the talent Sc can too.



They have the occasional quality recruit like clowney if they can get all of those in state guys there and not at clemson theyd be good.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Hey Slayer, is that you?
> 
> My rear view mirror is a little foggy....



The mirror isn't foggy.. Your eyes are cloudy from all the PED's floating around the air in Gainesville.. 

You do realize the Gators have to get past the Dawgs next week!!

And the Dawgs have to get past UF, Kentucky and Auburn.. Pfffttt.. We suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I have a color photo of the last team that won a NC at uga..its super rare! You want it?



No thanks Renee, you can keep it..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No thanks Renee, you can keep it..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No thanks Renee, you can keep it..






Ol' NE NE


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> You guys keep saying USC is not a good job, but any university would have taken Spurrier or Holtz. Whoever they get, it won't take them long to get back on UGA or Clemson's level. They are just down this year. If Clemson can get the talent Sc can too.



Show me where it is a good job.  Holtz treated it as a retirement home.  Spurrier went there to be near the golf courses and BECAUSE there were no expectations.

I'm not saying it's a low level job, but coming behind Spurrier, there is some expectation from the fan base now.  They got a taste of almost being an upper level program.  They are expecting the to take the next step, but I'm afraid their staircase doesn't lead to the next level, it just hits the ceiling.

I think it could be a very good stepping stone job, but it's not a destination.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>





SpotandStalk said:


> Ol' NE NE



Boy NEVER should have said anything about that..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Boy NEVER should have said anything about that..



Nope......He'll learn


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Pruitt's gonna do it at USCe


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 20, 2015)

Kiffin will never go to SCe. His remark on national television about, while at Tennessee. "Only people who want to be gas station attendants go to South Carolina" speaks for its self and what he thinks about the place. I doubt the AD wants someone like that on their list.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 20, 2015)

Dantanio, or Fuente, but both could land better jobs.  So Cal and or Tx. Vandy could be looking too,  but I wouldn't call that a better job.  I would like UT to go after Mason for DC if they let him go


----------



## bullgator (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The mirror isn't foggy.. Your eyes are cloudy from all the PED's floating around the air in Gainesville..
> 
> You do realize the Gators have to get past the Dawgs next week!!
> 
> And the Dawgs have to get past UF, Kentucky and Auburn.. Pfffttt.. We suck!



Yep, I realize it and hate the fact that UGA gets to play the role of spoiler. I never would have thought at the beginning of the year that I'd be calling this a, for lack of a better term, "trap" game.
If the pups lose again this year, you may want to make the trip down to Gainesville to pick up a little something to help you cope.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Yep, I realize it and hate the fact that UGA gets to play the role of spoiler. I never would have thought at the beginning of the year that I'd be calling this a, for lack of a better term, "trap" game.
> If the pups lose again this year, you may want to make the trip down to Gainesville to pick up a little something to help you cope.....



Cope.. I'll be fishing the Flats over in St Marks to help me cope that weekend.. Dawgs suck but the Gators suck way more! So do the Vols!

And we know how the UT game turned out...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Yep, I realize it and hate the fact that UGA gets to play the role of spoiler. I never would have thought at the beginning of the year that I'd be calling this a, for lack of a better term, "trap" game.



You have nothing to worry about.

Dawg fans don't "Cope". They go hunting instead of watching a depressing football game.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Dawg fans don't "Cope". They go hunting instead of watching a depressing football game.



I don't blame you. Sounds like great plan.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> You guys keep saying USC is not a good job, but any university would have taken Spurrier or Holtz. Whoever they get, it won't take them long to get back on UGA or Clemson's level. They are just down this year. If Clemson can get the talent Sc can too.



idk, columbia seems to be a tough sell


----------



## Beartrkkr (Oct 22, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> idk, columbia seems to be a tough sell



One could argue that SC benefitted from Clemson's firing of Tommy Bowden.  Up to that point, and even with Dabo beating Spurrier later that season, there was a lot of talk that Spurrier was past his prime and grumblings that maybe they should move on.  Clemson won 6 of the last 7 games to that point. This is fact.  
http://www.fitsnews.com/2008/11/26/dear-ball-coach-beat-clemson-or-resign/


Along with Bowden's release, Clemson's class fell apart and they only signed 12 players.  There was a good chance that Devonte Hollomon and Stephon Gilmore (among other recruits) were headed to Clemson until Bowden got fired then they headed to SC.  Had those two gone to Clemson, there was a pretty good chance that Clowney would have ended up there two years later as they were all from the same high school.  It took a number of years to recover from the lost class, but it appears that the roles are back to what they used to be.


----------



## gin house (Oct 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> He has a better job now.



Money is a good motive for employment.  Who made more, Richt or Spurrier?


----------



## gin house (Oct 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Show me where it is a good job.  Holtz treated it as a retirement home.  Spurrier went there to be near the golf courses and BECAUSE there were no expectations.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a low level job, but coming behind Spurrier, there is some expectation from the fan base now.  They got a taste of almost being an upper level program.  They are expecting the to take the next step, but I'm afraid their staircase doesn't lead to the next level, it just hits the ceiling.
> 
> ...



You realize Carolina is the #10 highest paid head coach in college football.   Everybody likes money.   Would it blow your mind to know Carolinaaid their coach more last year than UGA's coach made.    I'd say it's a solid job.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Holtz was a joke and Spurrier did bring them back to respectability. They had 3 years in a row with more wins than uga fla or 10rc. The last two years hes slipped same as what fulmer did at 10rc just didnt recruit as good and lost his touch.



3 years out of the last 50 ... yep that is trending upward.  I can see why you are a perfect fit for Tennessee.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I have a color photo of the last team that won a NC at uga..its super rare! You want it?



Sure and while you are at, please provide me proof of any Tennessee fan who has an IQ over 16.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 24, 2015)

gin house said:


> You realize Carolina is the #10 highest paid head coach in college football.   Everybody likes money.   Would it blow your mind to know Carolinaaid their coach more last year than UGA's coach made.    I'd say it's a solid job.



Its a solid job for a retiring over the hill coach who needs to pump up his retirement savings.   Spurrier got huge money because he was going to win them a NC.    It is a dead end for a climber.


----------



## gin house (Oct 24, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Its a solid job for a retiring over the hill coach who needs to pump up his retirement savings.   Spurrier got huge money because he was going to win them a NC.    It is a dead end for a climber.



So you're saying an over the hill coach and a program that has never been anything or will be has had the upper hand or on par with UGA for the better part of a decade?  What does at say about your program?   You do realize Clemson has been considered a joke for going on 6 or 7 years when playing us, they've won a NC since UGA has.   Not bragging at all but don't see where your program is anything but mid tier in the SEC as well.    Where's the upside you scream at UGA?   Dooley was lucky a kid from Wrightsville, Ga came along or UGA would still be looking for its first uncontested NC.    You my friend are the perfect example of a fan with the blinders on.   It's alright, I've done that myself.


----------



## chadair (Oct 24, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Sure and while you are at, please provide me proof of any Tennessee fan who has an IQ over 16.


not sure u are smart enough to know if he did show you


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

Columbia is a dump of a town. Been there many times. Clemson has taken over recruiting in the Palmetto state. Spurrier had a great run. Paul Johnson would be a great fit for the job


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Columbia is a dump of a town. Been there many times. Clemson has taken over recruiting in the Palmetto state. Spurrier had a great run. Paul Johnson would be a great fit for the job



so would richt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 24, 2015)

Dooley 16


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 24, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 24, 2015)

Al Golden


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

The S&C guy at Bama. That guy would be a great fit


----------



## gin house (Oct 24, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Columbia is a dump of a town. Been there many times. Clemson has taken over recruiting in the Palmetto state. Spurrier had a great run. Paul Johnson would be a great fit for the job



Columbia is a real city.   It has nice places and bad places but over all a nice place.   It's the state capital and rich in American history.    I live about an hour from Athen and have been many times.   If Columbia is a dump to you I'm interested to see what Athens is to you.   It's a small town feel but mostly a hood feel close to campus and over ran with imbreds and cousin lovers all around.   You even feel like you're in Mexico when you head north a little on 441 to the flea market.   I've seen some nice places in Georgia but Athens is a sewage hole.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 24, 2015)

I voted other... Will Muschamp would be a great fit!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 24, 2015)

Somebody said CPJ would be a good fit. If you think about his triple option and his ability to take lower tier talent and be competitive he would be a good fit.....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

gin house said:


> Columbia is a real city.   It has nice places and bad places but over all a nice place.   It's the state capital and rich in American history.    I live about an hour from Athen and have been many times.   If Columbia is a dump to you I'm interested to see what Athens is to you.   It's a small town feel but mostly a hood feel close to campus and over ran with imbreds and cousin lovers all around.   You even feel like you're in Mexico when you head north a little on 441 to the flea market.   I've seen some nice places in Georgia but Athens is a sewage hole.



Gin, welcome back! Now,,,, Athens has its dark spots like all city's. But Columbia is a dump! I have driven all over that place so many times I can't count. I used to spend a day a week there for close to a year. Nice try. I do think that campus area is neat but looks depressing. The Pendegrass flea market is little Mexico. It's close to Gainsville the poultry capital of the country...... The running joke is... How do you say home in Spanish? "Gainsville". Athens is the best city in the south and you know it! I've been to Clemson many times it's a cool college town with a cool campus. The upstate is pretty nice I have family in Greenville been there a bunch too. Again a pretty decent town compared to the bottom feeding Columbia. I ment no disrespect bashing Columbia but I would bet you wouldn't want to raise your kids there. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

By the way my family in Greenville are both UGA grads and one of them taught at USCE for about ten years. They'll tell you the same thing......


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2015)

gin house said:


> So you're saying an over the hill coach and a program that has never been anything or will be has had the upper hand or on par with UGA for the better part of a decade?  What does at say about your program?   You do realize Clemson has been considered a joke for going on 6 or 7 years when playing us, they've won a NC since UGA has.   Not bragging at all but don't see where your program is anything but mid tier in the SEC as well.    Where's the upside you scream at UGA?   Dooley was lucky a kid from Wrightsville, Ga came along or UGA would still be looking for its first uncontested NC.    You my friend are the perfect example of a fan with the blinders on.   It's alright, I've done that myself.



Thinking USC is on par with UGA during any 10 year stretch takes a special kind of empty knoggin'.

Tell me o' great one ... where is the SEC championship rings at USC?  I know ... on their Xbox!


----------



## gin house (Oct 25, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Thinking USC is on par with UGA during any 10 year stretch takes a special kind of empty knoggin'.
> 
> Tell me o' great one ... where is the SEC championship rings at USC?  I know ... on their Xbox!



 Wins on the field between the two should be clear enough for even you   UGA has every year top five recruiting classes and you're going to boast on two sec titles, lol?   In the east UGA is always behind Florida and UT.   Welcome to the middle of the SEC east.


----------



## gin house (Oct 25, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Gin, welcome back! Now,,,, Athens has its dark spots like all city's. But Columbia is a dump! I have driven all over that place so many times I can't count. I used to spend a day a week there for close to a year. Nice try. I do think that campus area is neat but looks depressing. The Pendegrass flea market is little Mexico. It's close to Gainsville the poultry capital of the country...... The running joke is... How do you say home in Spanish? "Gainsville". Athens is the best city in the south and you know it! I've been to Clemson many times it's a cool college town with a cool campus. The upstate is pretty nice I have family in Greenville been there a bunch too. Again a pretty decent town compared to the bottom feeding Columbia. I ment no disrespect bashing Columbia but I would bet you wouldn't want to raise your kids there. I know I wouldn't.




  I was talking about the J&J flea market, lol.  Clemson is a nice town, really isn't any hood areas there that I'm aware of.   Sure some of Columbia is rough, it's a large city.   It has nice areas also.  I like it.   I wouldn't want to raise my kids in either town honestly.   I'm not much for big cities or hoods.   I've been all over Athens and have worked in Athens quite a bit.   It's a confusing town.   You come into the hood coming into town then there's college kids and bam, there's the hood again.   It's like a college town surrounded by the hood and the hood surrounded by little Mexico.    I do like the flea market, lol.  We go there from time to time.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2015)

gin house said:


> Wins on the field between the two should be clear enough for even you   UGA has every year top five recruiting classes and you're going to boast on two sec titles, lol?   In the east UGA is always behind Florida and UT.   Welcome to the middle of the SEC east.



You can't dodge it.  Tell me about all of the USC championships?  We stomped y'all so bad this year that even our mediocre QB set all kinds of passing records.  Y'all in the middle, y'all back in the basement!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 26, 2015)

Al golden is available


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 26, 2015)

miami coach fuente has a ring to it


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 26, 2015)

gin house said:


> You realize Carolina is the #10 highest paid head coach in college football.   Everybody likes money.   Would it blow your mind to know Carolinaaid their coach more last year than UGA's coach made.    I'd say it's a solid job.



You can take a job making $4mil a year, get fired in 4 years, take a coordinator job making $900K for the next 4 years in hopes of getting a job making $2mil.

or

You can take a job making $2mil a year with a better chance of meeting or exceeding expectations and keep it for 10-15 years.

Which is a better job?


----------



## gin house (Oct 26, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You can take a job making $4mil a year, get fired in 4 years, take a coordinator job making $900K for the next 4 years in hopes of getting a job making $2mil.
> 
> or
> 
> ...




 Right...   You sarcastic post kind of proved what I said.   Spurrier made good money for 11 years here and won the majority against the SEC east.   So yes, you can make $4 million a year here for many years.   It's more of the coach than the program.   A good recruiting coach can get good players in this state.    Look what Spurrier did not even recruiting.


----------



## gin house (Oct 26, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> You can't dodge it.  Tell me about all of the USC championships?  We stomped y'all so bad this year that even our mediocre QB set all kinds of passing records.  Y'all in the middle, y'all back in the basement!



Kind of like we beat y'all 35-0 or 35-7 a few years back?   It's all good, the future is bright.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

gin house said:


> It's all good, the future is bright.



Not really.. History has showed that 2 of the best college coaches couldn't get it done at USC.. Together they combined for multiple NC's, conference champions, heisman trophies and yet they couldn't win the conference at USC.. 

Back to the sewers for USC!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2015)

gin house said:


> Right...   You sarcastic post kind of proved what I said.   Spurrier made good money for 11 years here and won the majority against the SEC east.   So yes, you can make $4 million a year here for many years.   It's more of the coach than the program.   A good recruiting coach can get good players in this state.    Look what Spurrier did not even recruiting.



Spurrier recruited like a mad man. You making a statement like that is silly. Spurrier deserves a statue in Columbia he put that program on the map but knew it had run its course.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not really.. History has showed that 2 of the best college coaches couldn't get it done at USC.. Together they combined for multiple NC's, conference champions, heisman trophies and yet they couldn't win the conference at USC..
> 
> Back to the sewers for USC!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2015)

Lord, this thread is still kicking?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> You can't dodge it.  Tell me about all of the USC championships?  We stomped y'all so bad this year that even our mediocre QB set all kinds of passing records.  Y'all in the middle, y'all back in the basement!



and they beat uga 4 of the past 6 seasons.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not really.. History has showed that 2 of the best college coaches couldn't get it done at USC.. Together they combined for multiple NC's, conference champions, heisman trophies and yet they couldn't win the conference at USC..
> 
> Back to the sewers for USC!



yall won big this year thug, but the chickens still own you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yall won big this year thug, but the chickens still own you



Put the drink down and re-do your math! 

And what better way to send Spurrier out.. The worse beating UGA had ever given him!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

gin house said:


> Right...   You sarcastic post kind of proved what I said.   Spurrier made good money for 11 years here and won the majority against the SEC east.   So yes, you can make $4 million a year here for many years.   It's more of the coach than the program.   A good recruiting coach can get good players in this state.    Look what Spurrier did not even recruiting.



Will the next coach have Spurrier's clout?  Spurrier wasn't getting fired at UCSe, because he built it up from nothing.  Do think the next coach will have the same security?  If the new coach comes in and continues with the same success Spurrier has had the last three or four years, he's gone.  The AD is looking for the next step, and I think USCe is pretty much at their ceiling.

Example, Mark Richt hasn't been fired because he has the clout of being the one to get UGA where they are now.  If he resign at the end of this year and the next coach comes in and consistently loses 3 and 4 games a year, do you think they keep him on full time?

USCe will not be looking for someone to continue what Spurrier has built, they will be looking for someone to improve on it.

I'm not saying that USCe is a crap job at all.  I'm just saying it isn't one the top flight coaching gigs in cfb.  That said, someone will jump at the money.  Y'all will get your coach.  I just think, unless he starts winning SEC titles (which has NEVER happened), he'll be gone.  Don't you think that's a little too high a standard at USCe?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The worse beating UGA had ever given him!



Considering how few times UGA has beaten him, that's not saying too much.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

gin house said:


> Kind of like we beat y'all 35-0 or 35-7 a few years back?   It's all good, the future is bright.



Yep, VERY bright....



 GIFSoup


----------

